# Cockatiel



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

I have been wanting to add a cockatiel to my flock for ages! I have found a breeder with a beautiful friendly lutino pied available.

However with the recent progress I have made with my budgies I feel like growing my flock might cause them to lose confidence.

Should I follow my heart or wait for a better time?

🤦‍♀️


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to wait for a better time and concentrate now on Cassie and Luna.

Remember what happened when you got BB instead of waiting until later on?*


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Drat


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sorry -- I give the truth even when it isn't wanted. *💜💜


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Why are birds so lovable. Oh how easy it is for them to steal this little heart of mine


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Believe me, I know.

It's really best to stay away from any sites that show baby budgies, (or other bird species you may favor) to keep the temptation down.

Focus your attention on your ladies and all three of you will be the better for it!!*


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

I m not even a budgie addict. I am an all bird addict. 

Maybe one day I can get a little lutino tiel of my own. Not today though 🤯


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Cassie and luna said:


> I m not even a budgie addict. I am an all bird addict.
> 
> Maybe one day I can get a little lutino tiel of my own. Not today though 🤯


Same. My Linnie breeder specializes in 'Tiel's, but I'm no where near ready for that in my current house


----------

